# Canon X Mark wireless (bluetooth) calculater/mouse



## bhendry (Sep 7, 2005)

Yesterday I received a new mouse from Canon along with my new printer. I went through the installation procs, whein was nothing more than pairing with my Windows XP PC via Bluetooth. It shows up on the Bluetooth Devices List, but I cannot get it to respond. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, but there is no cursor, mothing, nada, gar nichts . . . Am I doing somthing wrong?

My Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000 is still working - must I uninstall it first?? I have removed it's batteries, and re-paired the mouse with no change.

Any thoughts/suggestions?

Bob Hendry


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Removing the batteries from your Microsoft wireless mouse is not sufficient to prevent it interfering with another, similar device (if that is indeed what's happening). You must also _unplug the USB nano wireless receiver_ which belongs to your Microsoft mouse.

Then a Windows restart would probably be a good idea, to unload the driver associated with the Microsoft mouse and therefore avoid any possible driver conflict.

You may want to plug in a standard wired mouse before Windows restarts, so you have some means of navigating your way around to get the bluetooth mouse working.


----------



## bhendry (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks, Pip,

I also use the Microsoft Comfort Wireless 4000 keyboard, which shares the USB wireless receiver; if I unplug it, I'll loose my keyboard . . . ??

Bob Hendry


----------

